# Thanks guys......



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation guys.

Yesterday I had to make a quick trip to Manila and on the way back, we stopped at the S&R Store in San Fernando. Pampanga.

Well it was everything you guys said it was in my Amazon thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/810850-amazon.html

Pretty well equal to the Costco stores in the US. Even though I couldn’t find everything I wanted, I still managed to get php6,000 worth (lol). Good selection of items and I kept putting things into my shopping cart. I’m glad that the (future) MRS. wasn’t with me or we might still be there. 

For a future trip, I made note that they sell ice chests so I can get frozen and refrigerated foods home safely. 

Thanks again for the recommendation.

JM101


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry forgot to mention the ice chest in my previous post. Definitely a must for transporting cold/frozen food home.


----------

